
We Decided to Leave AWS - simple-login
https://upcloud.com/community/stories/importance-network-reputation-email-delivery/
======
simple-login
This version is more complete and contains more technical details on our
decision: [https://simplelogin.io/blog/we-left-
aws/](https://simplelogin.io/blog/we-left-aws/)

------
sathyabhat
Wonder why they didn’t leverage Amazon SES? SES has API and SMTP options and
have infinitely better reputation than EIPs.

[https://aws.amazon.com/ses/](https://aws.amazon.com/ses/)

~~~
crmrc114
Yeah, I was thinking the same thing. This sounds like someone who did not know
how to use AWS and trying to treat an EC2 virt like an email server circa
1998. Can someone explain why anyone would want to do a setup like described
in the article?

~~~
simple-login
ses pricing is not sustainable for our pricing model that offers unlimited
forwards/replies.

We should have pointed this out in the article. Btw we know pretty well aws.

------
fjni
Managing your database yourself because of poor ip reputation experience seems
like a bit of an overreaction to me.

~~~
simple-login
Another feature of SimpleLogin is self-hosting and we don’t want to be
dependent on a specific cloud.

The database does not have high i/o need and we don’t store much data so a
self managing a database is doable.

------
joana035
That is amazing! I hope to see more posts like that.

Maybe more people will notice how simple things are outside of the aws realm.

Unfortunately more you use, harder to leave aws.

~~~
simple-login
Absolutely! We also feared that it’s going to be hard to scale without all the
aws features like rds, load balancer, s3, etc but we discovered better &
easier to use tools for each need since we left Aws.

------
mcpherrinm
You can bring your own IPs to AWS instead of reused Amazon IPs that don't have
great reputation. Of course that assumes your reputation is better.

~~~
simple-login
We have studied that option but the price exceeds an early, bootstrapped
startup budget unfortunately.

